# Need 1 or 2 POC offshore sunday july 6th



## ggunn1012 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry for the short notice. We need 1 or 2 for 10 hr offshore fishing trip tomorrow. this is chartered trip on a 38' cruiser full cabin galley. cost is $250 per plus fuel & tip. we expect to go 40 to 60 miles out trolling, jigging and deep drops. We had a couple guys cancel at the last minute. Been out with capt bill before very good trip. all you'll need is food , drinks and sun block. 

my name is greg call or text me 832-928-8519

leaving port o conner 5:45 am back in 4'ish.


----------

